# Hilfe



## Kalma (4. März 2006)

Also,
ich weiß, ich mach viele websites...

So, 
jetz mein Problem...

Ne Site für ne Band...
Hintergrund und alles gefällt der Band gut, nur wir haben Probleme mit der Schrift-art-größe-farbe...

Was würdet ihr sagen?

Ich hab die SWF ma anghängt

David


----------



## Hektik (5. März 2006)

Was macht die Band denn für Musik? 

Rein vom Design her würde mir auf der Seite so eine Art "army"-Style-Schrift gefallen. Würde auch besser zu "collateral damage" passen. 

Im Anhang, was ich meine...


----------



## foxx21 (10. März 2006)

Also ich würde auch zu so einer art Army Schrift tendieren, wie Hektik schon erwähnte.
Hab im Anhang mal die ersten 3 Schriften angehänt, die mir so spontan eingefallen sind.
Nett wie ich bin hab ich dir auch unterhalb den Schriftnamen dazu geschrieben.

Eine Möglichkeit wär auch eine z.B. Impact zu nehmen und ein bisschen zu brushen, ich denke das Ergebniss könnte sich auch sehen lassen und du kannst dann genau nach deinen Bedürfnissen variieren.

lg


----------

